# Fully furnished house available for rent in Birkdale from Nov 12 - Apr 13.



## BarronBird (Sep 11, 2012)

Birkdale is on Brisbane's bayside and is only 30 mins from the city and themeparks and only 45 minutes from the Gold and Sunshine coasts. 
Available for rent for 5 to 6 months between November 2012 and April 2013, the home is less than a year old and has all modern conveniences including ducted air, media room, internet, 5 bedrooms/2 bathrooms, double lockup garage. Very private and secure. Prefer to rent fully furnished with all conveniences. Would suit a family moving to Australia or simply relocating to Brisbane. $630 per week Email for pics and further info.


----------



## stateEstate (Sep 27, 2012)

What is your email please?


----------



## BarronBird (Sep 11, 2012)

*email 4 u*

email address is jt246 at bigpond dot com
unable to post it the normal way so hope you can work it out


----------

